# Incredible Graffiti Covered Building in NY



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Incredible Graffiti Covered Building in NY*

See link for more Pics


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats some real nice "artwork"


----------

